# Wo GTA 5 kaufen?



## LuckyBaiter (24. Juli 2015)

Hey Leute.
Es gibt ja bekanntlich den download von Steam, Rockstar Games oder von den 7 CD´s . Nun ist meine Frage wo ich denn das Spiel holen soll, weil die verschiedenen Versionen unterschiedlich viel kosten (RG: 35€ , Steam: 45€, CD´s auf amazon 50€), und wo genau der Unterschied der Anbieter ist. Genauso frage ich mich wie man bei den Unterschiedlichen Anbietern das Spiel modden kann . Habe mich schon in google umgeguckt, aber da findet man garnichts. 
Bin schon auf die Antworten gespannt und hoffe das man meine Fragenstellung verstehen kann  

Ps: Die Preise sind von Keyshops abgegriffen


----------



## Bunny_Joe (24. Juli 2015)

Ich habs auf Steam geholt und es nicht bereut, vor allem dann nicht, wenn ich immer noch lesen muss, dass der Rockstar Launcher nicht richtig downloaded.


----------



## Abductee (24. Juli 2015)

Wegen dem schnellen Download und den automatischen Updates würd ich Steam bevorzugen.
Der Download über den Rockstarlauncher ist eine Zumutung und das installieren mit den 7 DVD`s wär mir zu mühselig.


----------



## LuckyBaiter (24. Juli 2015)

Ja das mit den CD´s hatte ich auch nicht vor, weil ich gar kein Laufwerk besitze .  Und wie sieht es mit den Mods aus? Wird das wie bei Minecraft in die Spieleordner gezogen, oder wie bei L4D2 aus der Steamcommunity geholt? hab mich darüber noch nicht schlau gemacht ^^


----------



## wave-lab (25. Juli 2015)

Ich würde auch über Steam gehen, was aber nicht heißt, dass man den Key auch dort kaufen muss


----------

